# Superworms/morios for birds?



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok so this is my fault. Ordered some superworms form live foods direct. There was only one option on there so I assumed it would be a few in a cricket tub like last time, so didn't check quantity:blush:. WRONG ended up getting a 500g sack of the things!

Since I only have 2 leos there's no way I'm going to use them up on time. Are they ok to give to birds? There's lots of fledgeling starlings in our garden so I thought it would be good for them. But are they too big? And will the birds be able to digest them? I know people feed normal sized mealworms to birds but these are a lot bigger and tougher.

Failing that I could give them to the chickens, but it seems like a bit of a waste. and no matter how persuasive I am.......... the dog won't eat them.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

What do you mean you won't use them up in time? They last for ages and won't pupate unless kept seperate. They're easier to digest than mealworms so they should be fine for birds.


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok thanks for the info.Will be helping the birds out aswell though.

Any risk the leos will get addicted to them if I feed morios for a long period?


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

They shouldn't get addicted and morios are easy enough to get hold of even if they do. As already stated as long as you have a fishtank or similiar container (a rub wuld do at a push), they can normally last for months with pretty basic maintainance.


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok thanks. I know leos can be fed a base diet of meal worms, but I feel it's more stimulating for them to hunt crickets rather than just eat things out of a bowl.

The morios are in a big, plastic fish bowl. I've checked they can't get out. They have loads of bran, some dried dog biscuits and some veggies for water and vits.


----------

